# Sicily?



## Trddave (Oct 24, 2008)

I have family around Etna, was wondering if there were some trails I could rip while I visit?


----------



## MaxAug (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Trddave,
Etna is a wonderful mtb spot, at this link you will find the Sicily mtb community:

http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=66

You can also look at these:

http://www.etnafreebike.com/
http://www.etnafreeride.com
http://www.tri-ride.com/etnamtbgravityresort.htm


----------

